# Latin America: the most amazing photos of the principal cities. Warning 86 pics!!!



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

precioso thread........te felicito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...........aunque de montevideo y punta del este hay muchas mejores fotos............pero bueno tá........igual me encantó el thread!!!!!!!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Beautiful pics...


----------



## kevinkagy (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice pictures, thanks.


----------



## Berns (Jun 21, 2007)

Latin America is awesome. From Tijuana, Baja California Norte to Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego and beyond...


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

I-am-infatuated..Uberly-in-love-with-LatinAmerica..Thanks-so-much-for-the-pics.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

Lima, Perù

edited by Taller, Better
Well uomo, I actually took the time to send you TWO pms asking you to insert a credit, both of which you did not respond to, and did not edit your photos to tell us who took them, as is the rule of the forum. So, I have no choice but to delete them. Refer to the rules if you are unsure.. if a person has taken the pictures themselves, then tell us that. Thank you.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^^ why are people not giving credits to where their photos come from? I hate deleting pictures, but the rules of the forum are clear.. all photos in this section must be credited. Please edit in the above thread and tell us where you got the pictures so I don't have to delete them. Thanks


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

Montevideo, Uruguay:


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Latin America "la llea" actually


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Miami should be in that list.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

^^ Montreal too


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow! Great thread. Congratulations for your job man!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

philadweller said:


> Miami should be in that list.


:lol::lol::lol::lol: I agree with you, but I suggest LA too!


----------



## Patrick-RJ (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice pictures! Beautiful countries!


----------



## raquelquint (Oct 17, 2007)

good job. thanks for posting pics of the beautiful countries in latin america.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*...*

It´s good to see all our main Latin American cities together...We´ve got many possibilities do be the best economic community in the world, because we have large territorial extension, large diversity of countries and natural resources but we have a such big difference from other regions that is our similar language and some basic cultural aspects. Even Brazil with portuguese language is much more similar to latin american countries that speak spanish than France and Italy or Filipines, Corea and China per exemple.

Maybe Arab Countries have similar cultural unity, but they have a big obstacle that is religion interference.

So, Go Latin America! We´ve all we need to grow up after end of imperialism from one or two countries and beginning of new step of globalization with necessity of new markets.


----------

